# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Two City Maps - Moscow and St Petersburg

## ravells

I took these with a camera and the results are pretty noisy and blurry. I must borrow them and have them properly scanned.

(Click on the thumbnail to enlarge)

----------


## Steel General

Those are nice maps Ravs... thx for posting the pics.

----------


## Hoel

Really interesting... What are the dates on those?

----------


## töff

Yes ... dates ...

Ooh those are tasty.

----------


## ravells

LOL I should have checked when I took the pictures. I'll email my wife's grandfather (they're hanging on his wall) and ask him what the dates are!

I loved them on sight and he even offered to lend them to me so I could take them home and out of the frames to scan them, but I declined. I'm gonna see if I can refine my taking photos of maps technique (I've got a Nikon D90 which should be up to the task), and if I still can't get a decent resolution I'll take him up on his offer.

----------


## bartmoss

Those are nice, if possible do scan them at a nice quality.

----------


## ravells

I've downloaded a piece of software called 'Focus Magic' ... it's like an unsharp mask on steroids, I've used it to sharpen the images which are now below:

I took these with a camera and the results are pretty noisy and blurry. I must borrow them and have them properly scanned.

(Click on the thumbnail to enlarge)

----------


## jfrazierjr

Did you use a tripod when you took the pictures?

----------


## ravells

No...I left it at home...had to up the ISO and it shows in the image  :Frown:

----------


## ravells

Ah, I've found high resolution versions of them on the web...in the Historical Cities maps listed in the sticky.

Moscow

St Petersburg

Data on the maps:

Moscow:
*Drawn by:* W.B.Clarke  *Engraved by:* B.R. Davies  *Published by:* Baldwin & Cradock *Date:* June 1836 

St Petes:
*Drawing:* W.B.Clarke  *Engraved :* B.R. Davies  *Published:* Baldwin & Cradock *Date:* 1834

Now that we know who drew them, check out Clarke's map of Venice which is a stunner.

----------


## Ascension

Wow, those ARE great.  I'd like to try something like these as well (new convert).  I love the lil trees around the lakes.

----------


## ravells

I've just snagged a print of one of Clarke's maps (Edinburgh) on Ebay for £2.99....yay!

----------

